# corners



## csdoplr (Jul 14, 2009)

ok what is the easiest method for the corners. i can do the edges just fine but not the corners please help . thanks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 14, 2009)

csdoplr said:


> ok what is the easiest method for the corners. i can do the edges just fine but not the corners please help . thanks



I would say classical Pochmann. That's one algorithm all the time, only some setup moves.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 14, 2009)

Also consider 3OP for corners (which is what I use). You can read about it at cubefreak.net. It involves doing the orientations and permutations separately. MatsBergsten might be right but I personally haven't taken the leap to memorizing and executing both orientation and permutation at the same time.


----------



## babyle (Jul 14, 2009)

Pochmanns is pretty simple and decent speed too


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 14, 2009)

When i was a super beginner, my mind lacked the memory for 3OP. (I forgot my setup moves)

Presently, I use 3OP and Pochmann, depending on how i feel. I can sub 3, and i think theyre both great methods. You should see which suits you best.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 15, 2009)

Pochmann is easiest, but requires a massive amount of (fast) turns.

3OP is more difficult because it requires more setupmoves that also has restrictions. Also it requires more memo (orientation and permutation seperately)

R2, Turbo and BH-corners are all advanced methods. Not hard, but certainly not as easy as classic Pochmann


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 16, 2009)

Are 3OP and R2 the only (listed) methods that pre-orient?


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

R2 (the way Stefan intended it to be) doesn't require pre-orientation.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2009)

Classic Pochmann with the J(a) perm


----------

